# OpenCL tutorial?



## notooth (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi everyone,

OpenCL was shipped with FreeBSD 10, but I could not find any tutorial to use it. Please help.


----------



## sidetone (Nov 23, 2015)

http://www.codeproject.com/Articles/92788/Introductory-Tutorial-to-OpenCL

http://developer.amd.com/tools-and-...cl-resources/introductory-tutorial-to-opencl/

http://developer.amd.com/tools-and-...ing-in-opencl/image-convolution-using-opencl/

http://www.cc.gatech.edu/~vetter/keeneland/tutorial-2011-04-14/06-intro_to_opencl.pdf

Do a search on your favorite search engine.


----------



## notooth (Nov 24, 2015)

Thank you.


----------

